

Apple must recall or fix all 2011 Macbook Pros with Graphics Failures - oversc0re
https://www.change.org/p/timothy-d-cook-replace-or-fix-all-2011-macbook-pro-with-graphics-failure?recruiter=70115427&utm_campaign=mailto_link&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition

======
rubyfan
I had this problem on my MBP from 2008. I spent $175 with a 3rd party fixit
shop and am happy to say it's still kicking as I'm writing this. I was pretty
bummed when it happened but I'm happy to say I have a computer from 2008 that
is still useful in 2014 and runs the latest software just fine.

------
jostmey
Problems with Macbooks are not just limited to the graphics card. Many of my
colleagues have had either hardware or software problems with theirs. I am not
trying to start a flame war, I am just making an observation.

The Macbook I bought in 2007 was the best computer I've ever owned, and it
still works! I wish I could say the same about my wife's new Macbook purchased
last year. It will freeze for minutes at a time, the app store won't load, and
safari will not open no matter how long we wait, so we have to use chrome.

------
hartator
I think we should the same thing with the retina "gohsting" issues that is
occuring in the first macbook pro retina sold.

------
drey
Will anything actually happen if in fact this reaches 25,000 signers?
Doubtful, but I signed anyways.

~~~
trivedigaurav
I don't know if it would. But Apple has been pretty successful with keeping
this issue low-key as of now. Maybe if enough external channels are used they
might feel pressurised enough.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Is that page available in English?

